

Can you infer the purpose of these tools? - pookleblinky
http://farmtools101.blogspot.com/

======
jmah
Wow:

<http://farmtools101.blogspot.com/>

<http://toolanswers101.blogspot.com/>

I think they win the prize for best (ab)use of free Blogger accounts. And
reading the answers page alone is better than the quiz, unless you already
have some agricultural knowledge.

~~~
diN0bot
mos def. this was fascinating. made me question what i see in 3d printers when
more public hackershops and forges could enabled so much!

------
sireat
Unless they blatantly scraped the information from somewhere, this is indeed
the best splog I've seen, actually interesting enough to read.

